# site



## savondebilal (Apr 13, 2010)

site


----------



## agriffin (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice!  I love the soap name "Giggling Goats"!


----------



## Chay (Apr 13, 2010)

Your website is very nice, I like it. Best of luck with your new venture!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 13, 2010)

Your photos are very pretty and I love your packaging.

I did have a hard time figuring out how to 'buy' a bar of soap. The diagonal banners style buttons that say _click for more _were not obvious to me. I got frustrated & left the site. I went back & looked a second time and found the buttons but I did have to look for a while.


----------



## savondebilal (Apr 14, 2010)

*cool*

Thanks for the feedback, im looking into how to make it more functional!


----------



## IanT (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Savon De Bilal*



			
				savondebilal said:
			
		

> www.SavonDeBilal.com




OMG YOUR ON LONG ISLAND!?!??!?!! WHERE AT!?!??!

small world!!!!! (Im from there; Riverhead, montauk, amagansett, port jeff....i ve lived everywhere!!)

awesome site by the way!!


----------



## Woodi (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice looking soaps, Bilal.

If I may give some honest feedback:  on reading your descriptions, it might seem a bit of a put-down to other soapmakers who do use the products you disdain. So it could be just a big off-putting. But then: I don't suppose you usually sell to other soapmakers. 

When I write up my soaps, I try not to put other companies or products down, cuz it brings a negative tone to my advertising. I like to stay positive.

Also, I didn't see the weight on any of your bars.....how much does a single bar, which you sell for $6. typically weigh? Do you make much profit at that price, considering the expense of your ingredients?


----------

